# I Need Your Help Urgent Urgent!!!!!



## كمال16 (1 مارس 2007)

this is a liste of books if any one of you can help me to find where i can find some of these books please help me as soone as you can. SALLAM ALKOM et BARAKA ALLAHO FIKOM

Gas Volume Requirements for Underbalanced Drilling: Deviated Holes 
A concise technical handbook written to aid drilling engineers and drilling supervisors in underbalanced drilling (UBD) operations
A Color Guide to the Petrography of Carbonate Rocks (Memoir 77) 
Author: Peter A. Scholle and Dana S. Ulmer-Scholle
A Primer of Oilwell Drilling, 6th ed. Workbook 
Format: Softcover
Abnormal Pressures While Drilling - Origins, Prediction, Detection, Evaluation 
Author: Jean-Paul Mouchet and Alan Mitchell
Advanced Drilling Solutions: Lessons from the FSU, Vol. 1 
Author: Yakov Gelfgat, Mikhail Gelfgat, & Yuri Lopatin
Advanced Drilling Solutions: Lessons from the FSU, Vol. 2 
Author: Yakov & Mikahil Gelfgat and Yuri S. Lopatin
Advanced Oil Well Drilling Engineering Handbook (Tenth Edition) 
Author: Bill Mitchell
Advanced Stability 
Analysis for Well Completion 
Author: Mark Longle
Applications of 3-D Seismic Data to Exploration and Production 
Author: Paul Weimer and Thomas L. David
Applied Drilling Engineering Textbook Vol. 2 
Author: A.T. Bourgoyne Jr., K.K. Millheim, M.E. Chenever
Underbalanced Drilling Manual, CD-ROM
Format: CD-ROM
Publisher: IADC
Arithmetic for Rig Personnel
Basic Drilling Technology - English
Basic Well Log Analysis, 2nd Edition 
Author: George Asquith and Daniel Krygowski
Format: Paperback & CD-ROM
Blowout Prevention - Rotary Drilling Series Unit 3 - Lesson 3, 3rd Ed.
Blwout Prevention and Well Control
Buoyancy, Stability, and Trim: Rotary Drilling Series Unit 5, Lesson 3 
Casing and Cementing - Rotary Drilling Series Unit 2 - Lesson 4, 3rd Ed. 
Author: Judy Feder
Cement Evaluation Logging Handbook 
Author: Didier Rouillac
Cementing (1987 Edition) Monograph Vol. 4 
Format: Flexible Cover
Controlled Directional Drilling - Rotary Drilling Series Unit 3 - Lesson 1, 3rd Ed. 
Format: Paperback
Cranes and Derricks, 3rd Edition 
Author: Shapiro, Howard; Shapiro, Jay; Shapiro, Lawrence
Decision Analysis for Petroleum Exploration, 2nd Ed. 
Author: Paul Newendorp and John Schuyler
Diesel Engines and Electric Power - Rotary Drilling Series Unit 1 - Lesson 8, 3rd Ed.
Drawworks and the Compound - Rotary Drilling Series Unit 1 - Lesson 6
Drill String and Drill Collars - Rotary Drilling Series Unit 1 - Lesson 3
Drill String Design Handbook 
Author: William Koger, B.S.M.E.
Driller's Toolkit
Drilling A Straight Hole - Rotary Drilling Series Unit 2 - Lesson 3, 3rd Ed. 
Author: William Jackson
Drilling Data Handbook, 8th Edition 
Author: Jean-Paul Nguyen, Gilles Gabolde
Drilling Fluids - Rotary Drilling Series Unit 2 - Lesson 2 
Author: Kate Van Dyke
Drilling Fluids Reprint No.44
Drilling Fluids, Mud Pumps and Conditioning Equipment - Rotary Drilling Series Unit 1 - Lesson 7
Drilling Technology in Nontechnical Language 
Author: Steve Devereux
Drilling Technology Series, Segment I: Introduction to Rotary Drilling 
Author: Annes McCann
Drilling Technology Series, Segment II: Routine Drilling Operations 
Author: Ellen Schroeder
Drilling Technology Series, Segment III: Special Drilling Operations 
Author: David Morris
Environmentally Safe Drilling Practices 
Author: Armando Navarro
Guide to Blowout Prevention
Guide to Oilwell Fishing Operations: Tools, Techniques, and Rules of Thumb 
Author: Joe DeGeare, David Haughton, Mark McGurk
Handbook of Drilling Technology Terms and Phrases

Horizontal Directional Drilling (HDD) 
Author: David Willoughby
Horizontal Well Technology 
Author: Sada D. Joshi, Ph.D.
Horizontal Wells: Focus on the Reservoirs 
Author: T. Carr, E. Mason, and C. Feazel
Hydrocarbon Exploration and Production 
Author: Jahn, Cook, and Graham
IADC Drilling Manual - 11th Ed.

Integrated Reservoir Studies 
Author: Luca Consentino

Interactive Drilling for Fast Track Oilfield Development 
Author: Jacqueline Lecourtier

Introduction to Well Control, 2nd Ed.

Log Data Acquisition and Quality Control, 2nd Ed. 
Author: Philippe Theys

Making Hole - Rotary Drilling Series Unit 2 - Lesson 1, 3rd Ed. 
Author: William Jackson
Oil Property Evaluation 
Author: R.S. Thompson and D.J. Wright

Oil Well Testing Handbook 
Author: Amanat Chaudhry

Oil: From Prospect to Pipeline, 4th ed. 
Author: Dr. Robert R. Wheeler and Mrs. Maurine Whited

Open-Hole Fishing - Rotary Drilling Series Unit 3 - Lesson 2, 3rd Ed. 

Open-Hole Logging

Planning for Drilling in H2S Zones

Pore Pressure and Fracture Gradients Reprint No.49

Practical Underbalanced Drilling and Workover
Practical Well Control, 4th Ed. 
Author: Ron Baker
Practical Well Planning and Drilling Manual 
Author: Steve Devereux
Prediction of Reservoir Quality Through Chemical Modeling 
Author: I.D. Meshri and P.J. Ortoleva
Primer of Oilwell Drilling, 6th Ed.
Principles of Drilling Fluid Control, 12th Ed.
Procedure for Selecting Rotary Drilling Equipment, 2nd Ed. (Bull D10) 
Reservoir Management, Reprint No.48
Rig Math 
Author: John Mitchell
Rock Mechanics Vol. 2 - Petroleum Applications 
Author: Philippe Charlez
Rotary Drilling Series - Unit 1: The Rig and Its Maintenance
Rotary Drilling Series - Unit 2: Normal Drilling Operations
Rotary Drilling Series - Unit 3: Nonroutine Operations
Rotary Drilling Series - Unit 4: Man Management and Rig Management 
Author: Jean Pietrobono (Ed.)
Rotary, Kelly, Swivel, Tongs, and Top Drive - Rotary Drilling Series Unit 1 - Lesson 4
Safe Rigging Practices - English
Sa fety on the Rig - Rotary Drilling Series Unit 1 - Lesson 10, 4th Ed. 

Stuck Pipe Prevention Manual - English 
Testing and Completing - Rotary Drilling Series Unit 2 - Lesson 5, 3rd Ed. 
Author: James Vaught
The Auxiliaries - Rotary Drilling Series Unit 1 - Lesson 9, 3rd Ed.

The Bit - Rotary Drilling Series Unit 1 - Lesson 2, 4th Ed.

The Rotary Rig and Its Components - Rotary Drilling Series Unit 1 - Lesson 1, 4th Ed.

Trouble-Free Drilling, Volume 1, 1st Edition 
Author: John Mitchell

Underbalanced Operations Reprint No.54

Vessel Inspection and Maintenance: Rotary Drilling Series Unit 5, Lesson 6
Well Cementing (Softcover) 
Author: Cinda Cyrus
Well Cementing, Second Edition (Hardcover)
Well Completion and Servicing 
Author: Denis Perrin
Well Control for Completion and Workover 
Author: Well Control School
Well Control Formulas, Charts and Tables
Well Control Reprint No.42

Well Logging and Formation Evaluation 
Author: Toby Darling
Well Logging and Geology 
Author: Oberto Serra
Well Logging in Nontechnical Language, 2nd Ed. 
Author: David E. Johnson and Kathryne E. Pile
Well Logging: Data Acquisition and Applications

Well Seismic Surveying 
Author: J.L. Mari and F. Coppens
Well Servicing and Workover Series (12 Lessons)

Wind, Waves, and Weather, 3rd ed.: Rotary Drilling Series Unit 5, Lesson 1


----------



## omelkorah (1 مارس 2007)

دى كلها كتب حرام عليك
:68: :68: :68: :68: :68:


----------



## ((الباز الجريح)) (21 أبريل 2009)

شكرا ع هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## maher123 (18 يونيو 2009)

كمال16 قال:


> this is a liste of books if any one of you can help me to find where i can find some of these books please help me as soone as you can. Sallam alkom et baraka allaho fikom
> 
> gas volume requirements for underbalanced drilling: Deviated holes
> a concise technical handbook written to aid drilling engineers and drilling supervisors in underbalanced drilling (ubd) operations
> ...


محجهود جبار وبارك الله فيك


----------



## maher123 (18 يونيو 2009)

مجود جبار بارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (19 يونيو 2009)

الاخوان اللى باعتين بيشركوا صاحب الموضوع 

يا جماعة الراجل طااالب الكتب دى مش بيديهالكوا


----------

